# Sheffield / Yorkshire???



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Save me trawling through the board (yep, lazy), are there any meets planned in Sheffield or surrounding areas?

Just interested thats all. Would like to pop along to a meet to check out the cars, etc. I often attend scooter meets (being a Vespa & Lambretta owner) so am keen to get involved in the car scene as wll.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Paul

Yorkshire meets are not very frequent.... but they do occur and none planned at the moment. Choose a venue, a date and modify the title of the thread and see what interest you get.... ;D

I'm in Leeds, so given that the dates don't clash with anything else.... I'll come along.

You might want to check the event diary for a suitable date that is free from international, annual or northerly meets.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> You might want to check the event diary for a suitable date that is free from international, annual or northerly meets.


Probably best to also avoid the day the coal-man comes round to fill your bath, the "whippet and cloth cap" meeting days, and anytime when the weather is "reet parky...."


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Mind you, if I do fix it for one of those days, any chance in sending up some 'shandy'? 

NuTTs - sounds good to me. I might give that a try. But I might wait till I've got a confirmed date for my car, and then see what I can do.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

paul .
What about 15th june pennine run i am sure thats not to far ! so come along


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Yeh could do David.

There is rumours from my dealer that my car might arrive on the 14th June so this would be ideal!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Can't make the Pennine run, 'cos it's too close to the annual pigeon fanciers summer ball :

Paul, if you want to organise a meet just post a new thread for after the Pennine run and as long as the pigeons are fed, I should be fine to get to it ;D


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Will do. I'll probably go for end of July/beginning of August. Unless I'm still filming the remake of Kes!

Be nice to meet some of the people that helped convince me I could wait for a TT no longer.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Paul 

yup: I'd go to the Pennine Run: I've been told it should be good ;D ;D

run, run run ..... I will :


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Cheers!

I reckon I will be there. Nice day, roof down, SOLD!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I will add you to the Pennine Run, Paul ;D ;D


----------

